# My Rabbit Blue



## bluemini (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is my Mini Rex named Blue, he is molting and it was outside tonight so the pics suck , I will take a better one tomarrow though , his fur looks awful right now !  


:/ his fur looks terrible in theses , I promise he looks nothing like that !
http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j422/mjfan96/Picture020-1.jpg


http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j422/mjfan96/Picture019-1.jpg
in this one his cheek looks brown but its the light on him


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 7, 2011)

cute bunny


----------



## bluemini (Sep 7, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> cute bunny


Thanks , I just hate how the lighting is so bad , he looks so much diffrent


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 7, 2011)

He is sweet.  Understand the molting because Dobby is molting too now.  Can't wait to see how he looks after the molt.  

FWIW, I just started using DH's camera and I haven't even posted what I've shot.   It's not as easy as it looks.  But I'm having fun trying.  Lot cheaper with Memory cards than rolls of film.  I can take as many as I like and pick out the good ones.  Keep trying.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 7, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> He is sweet.  Understand the molting because Dobby is molting too now.  Can't wait to see how he looks after the molt.
> 
> FWIW, I just started using DH's camera and I haven't even posted what I've shot.   It's not as easy as it looks.  But I'm having fun trying.  Lot cheaper with Memory cards than rolls of film.  I can take as many as I like and pick out the good ones.  Keep trying.


Thanks , how long will molting last ? Its been about 2 weeks and its killing me !  He used to be pretty 


  Yeah I understand ya there, lol I had to take this on a table on the porch under the porch light because I realized after dark that I forgot to take one of him , I will def. get a good one while daylight tomarrow .     I have been brushing him and it did look worse , I also had to clip his nails today , which he thought scratching me to death would help  .   

Andd I feel bad cause he has been inside from the time I brought him home , but my pitbull is on crate rest til sat. cause she got spayed and shes inside and she dont like rabbits . Then my shih tzu hates my pitbull so I have alot going on with animals inside at the moment , but when my pitbull goes back outside sat. he can come back in .  Plus the dog crate wont be in and he will have more room !


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't know how long it takes.  Dobby only really just started.  Being new to rabbits, this is my first experience with molting.  Keep brushing him though.  I do with Dobby.  You don't want him to get a hairball.  

Sorry to hear the discourse between your animals.  Hope all settle down and have some kind of harmony.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Don't know how long it takes.  Dobby only really just started.  Being new to rabbits, this is my first experience with molting.  Keep brushing him though.  I do with Dobby.  You don't want him to get a hairball.
> 
> Sorry to hear the discourse between your animals.  Hope all settle down and have some kind of harmony.


Thanks I do too   and im going to try and look it up and see, I hope it dont last long .


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 8, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Thanks , how long will molting last ? Its been about 2 weeks and its killing me !  He used to be pretty


If you up your rabbits protein with something like Calf Manna, he will molt out faster. Daily brushing helps too.

Shannon


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yeah I brush him everyday .. he seems to be getting a nice even more dense coat though so I guess its worth it . Although it really bugs me , the hair isnt a problem just the way he looks right now,its mainly on his back side .


----------



## manybirds (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not a fan of mini rex's but don't u love there coat?


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of mini rex's but don't u love there coat?


Yeah I love it but not the molting haha  .  They are my fav breed cause of the way there fur feels and the depth of color really , although I do like other breeds too


----------



## manybirds (Sep 8, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the large/exotic breeds


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only large breeds I really like are flemish giants and californian,well they  are kinda big :/


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 8, 2011)

He's definitely a cutie! Looks like he has some nice deep color on him, too 
Molting is tough one. Most rabbits don't molt at the same time or for the same length of time. Whoever suggested upping protein to speed it up was on the money. I add sunflower seeds (not a lot) to help speed it up and keep the coat in prime/finish faster. Don't worry though, in my experience mini rexes usually go through a molt pretty fast.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> He's definitely a cutie! Looks like he has some nice deep color on him, too
> Molting is tough one. Most rabbits don't molt at the same time or for the same length of time. Whoever suggested upping protein to speed it up was on the money. I add sunflower seeds (not a lot) to help speed it up and keep the coat in prime/finish faster. Don't worry though, in my experience mini rexes usually go through a molt pretty fast.


Thank you    Yeah I will try that , it seems as though its getting better but not done yet for sure .  I forgot to get a better pic today but maybe tomarrow .    I think I am going to the feed store tomarrow so I will get some Calf Manna for him  too .     


  I have a question , when I used to have my other buns I was told if let outside they will grow their winter coat but not if they are inside ?  I dont want him growing a winter coat really but he cant come in til sunday now . Will he be okay and his coat until then ?:/


----------



## manybirds (Sep 8, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I breed/raise/show flemish giants


----------



## bluemini (Sep 8, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about one as a pet , cause I like to raise/sell Mini Rex, but do flemish eat alot of pellets ?  I always thought due to size that they did .  I want another breed other than mini rex. But not sure maybe lionhead or flemish ?


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flemish do eat a lot more than a Mini Rex, but although they are at least 3-4 times as large they don't necessarily eat 3-4 times as much.  As a general rule, when body size increases 100%, the metabolic needs increase about 75%.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 9, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do eat more but if u just had one it shouldn't be too much of a problem seeing as it's just a rabbit.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 9, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 9, 2011)

I got some good pics today that I will put on here later , his fur is starting to look great !


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 10, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I got some good pics today that I will put on here later , his fur is starting to look great !


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

FINALLY !! 

   He is outside on an old table in those pics haha only way to get great lighting with the camera . 
In one pic he is with my cat , they love each other and the cat wouldnt hurt him, sometimes the cat will just get in his cage when I open the door and sit there, I watch them though dont worry 


 Im so proud of how his fur looks now , that molting is paying off !


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

All the pictures were huge and I couldnt get them smaller so I put them in links but I fixed it 

  He wouldnt be a good show rabbit though because his ears are a bit longer than they should be but oh well I love em !


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 10, 2011)

BlueMini,

He looks great! Beautiful bun you have there!

Shannon


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> BlueMini,
> 
> He looks great! Beautiful bun you have there!
> 
> Shannon


Thank you so much !  Im so glad this molting thing is almost over if ya cant tell haha


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 11, 2011)

I can imagine... But it is so worth it, look at the gorgeous deep blue color that is coming in!

Shannon


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> I can imagine... But it is so worth it, look at the gorgeous deep blue color that is coming in!
> 
> Shannon


I know im happy his fur is looking even better than before and thanks .  I would love to have a doe , of broken color  so I can keep one out of the litter so I will have one of his when he passes on .    Im working on finding one though ! :/


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 11, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part of the country are you in?

shannon


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

DH and I got to see one just like your Mini-Rex.  Such soft plush fur.  Glad to see yours better after the molt.  He's gorgeous.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank everyone , and I live 5 minutes from williamson WV  .    No one real close sells rabbits .  And im like an hour at least away from pikeville KY .


----------

